# صلاة رائعة...



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

​ صلاة​ 




​ لقد آمنت بك يا رب فزدني أيماناً​ وعليك اتكلت يا إلهي فزدني اتكالاً​ وإني أحبك يا رب فزد حبي اضطراماً​ وها ان نفسي نادمة على آثامها فزدها ندامة​ أرشدني يا رب بحكمتك أضبطني بعدلك​ عزني برحمتك استرني بقدرتك​ أني اريد يا رب كل ما تريده وما دمت تريده ولأنك تريده​ إجعلني يا رب حاراً في صلاتي​ قنوعاً في مأكلي أميناً في وظيفتي​ ثابتاً في مقاصدي​ صيرني يا رب أنيساً في معاشرتي​ مؤدباً في تصرفي عفيفاً في حديثي​ مستقيمــاً فــي سيــرتــي​ فها أنا يا رب أقدم لك أفكاري وأقوالي وأفعالي​ فأجعلني افتكر فيك واتكلم عنك​ وأشتغل لك وأتعب من أجلك​ 



​ إملأ يا رب قلبي من المحبة لك ومن البغض لي ولرذائلي​ ومن الرحمة لقريبي ومن الإزدراء لكل شيء عالمي​ إجعلني يا رب انتصر على اللذة بالأماتة​ وعلى البخل بالصدقة وعلى الغضب بالوداعة وعلى الفتور بالحرارة​ صيرني يا رب رصيناً في أموري​ شجاعاً في مخاطري​ صبوراً في شدائدي متواضعاً في نجاحي​ أنر يا رب عقلي واضرم  إرادتي​ وطهر جسدي وقدّس نفسي​ عرفني يا رب ما أحقر الأرض وما أعظم السماء​ ما أقصر الزمان وما اطول الأبديّة​ أنعم عليّ يا رب أن استعد للموت​ وأخاف من الدينونة​ وأنجو من جهنّم وأنال السماء​ لأمجــــــدكَ.............   آميــــــــــن









​
​


----------



## nounna (11 يوليو 2009)

لقد آمنت بك يا رب فزدني أيماناً
وعليك اتكلت يا إلهي فزدني اتكالاً​

امين 

شكرا ليك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى كليمووو صلاة راائعه جداا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

nounna

الشكر الك اختي

الرب يسوع بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

happy angel

الشكر الك اختي

الرب يسوع بقلبك


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> عرفني يا رب ما أحقر الأرض وما أعظم السماء
> ما أقصر الزمان وما اطول الأبديّة
> أنعم عليّ يا رب أن استعد للموت
> وأخاف من الدينونة
> ...



*ميرسي الك حبيبي...*
*الرب يسوع معك...*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbibl

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*آمين آمين آمين
شكرا أخى كليمــو

للصلاه الجميـــله*​


----------



## Mason (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى كليمو 
على الصلاة الجميلة والرائعة 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

